# frankies new and odd behaviour :/



## frankiesmum (May 23, 2012)

hi all im new here. i was wondering if any of you could give me some advice please? i have a beautiful boy called frankie and he 2 years old. hes a whole male (not nuetered) and hes been displaying some worrying behaviour. 
The lives outside in a big 5ft double hutch on his own, but he gets lets out for play time in the garden everyday. for the past 2 days when ive put him back in his hutch after play hes been going crazy! trying to squeeze himself through the bars of the hutch and sticking his arms out thrashing about which he never does! my hutch has got a waterproof cover over it with sections that you roll up to let in fresh air. i usually have the bottom one down as i have a dog and it acts as a barrier between them when they try picking fights with eachother! (which frankie usually starts!) hes been scratching at the plastic so much he ripped it! hes also been chewing the bars and hes actually bent the bars hes using so much force! this is very unlike him and the only conclusion ive come up with is that hes an intire hob in the hight of mating season?
i beleive hobs rut between december and july and jills in heat between march and august?
could this be the reason to the quite upsetting to watch behaviour?
i have been wanting to get him nuetered anyway as im wanting to get him a female companion and i dont want kits as there is to many unwanted ferrets as there is.
if any of you could give me any answers or advice i would really appreciate it 
thanx in advance
frankies mum x


----------



## frankiesmum (May 23, 2012)

could really use some words of wisdom guys x


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Sounds like his hormones are going into overdrive.
Are you going to have him done?
There are implants that work for a year or 2, or surgical neutering.
His hormones will calm down and he should go back to normal.

Ferrets are social animals. Once he's been done, would you think about getting him a friend? Rescues are usually pretty full, and even more so this time of year (kit season).




Having re-read the post

Yes it's hormones, yes getting him done will help. Excellent idea to get him a friend or 2 once his hormones have settled again. (Neutering will help them settle).
Sounds like he is frantic to get out and find some lovin'.


----------



## frankiesmum (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for replying. I had him neutered on Friday so I'm just waiting for him to settle down. It will take a few weeks I think. He's healing well which is great. I also got him micro-chipped because he is the master at escaping! I lost him for a week last year around the same time. It was heartbreaking and I was very lucky to get him back so I've taken every precaution I can. He even escaped at the vets! Lol yeah my plan is to get a spayed female for him as I don't think Im his cup of tea lol. I just want my little beast to be happy  there isn't any females at my local RSPCA but I will keep checking.

Thanks again


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Whereabouts are you?
There are plenty of ferret specific rescues about.


----------



## frankiesmum (May 23, 2012)

I'm in Derbyshire x


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffy Ferret Forum - Vets, Rescues and Boarding Midlands

Theres a couple of rescues on there. Do not know Derbyshire at all


----------

